# What job?



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

What's the best type of job to have for insurance purposes?

I was previously entering my job title as "IT Manager", which is close to what I do, but not an exact description.

I thought I'd have a little play & I changed it to "Company Director" - they incresed the premium by £300.
I thought that was a bit odd, as if I start my own company soon doing IT related stuff, it won't have any impact on the way I drive on a Saturday & Sunday.
I tried calligrapher - that was more expensive too.
I find the concept totally ludicrous that if I was made redundant & picked up a pen and started writing, it would make me more of a liability on the roads.

Post quickly as I'm hyper-ventilating.opcorn:


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

OK I've calmed down & I'm going to work.
I'm not going to lie to the insurance companies, I'm just trying to find the cheapest occupation & then ask my boss to amend my job title accordingly.
At present I am a software developer, a hardware consultant, a software consulant, a support technician and a trainer - plus I've taken my coffee cup to the sink a few times this year - so if "Cleaner" comes up cheaper, I might just have the "Network Support Manager" title changed (I don't even run the support desk at the moment - on of our "Programmers" does it, because I am out installing servers/networks & training on accounting software all the time).

I'm also thinking about giving up I.T. and becoming a mechanic/engineer/tuner/racing driver/car-parts salesman - (we've all met a few of those)


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

I think retired might be the cheapest!


----------

